# What do you do when your Macafee 1 yr trial expires?



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Does MS 8.1 kick in with an anti-spyware, adware, and virus protection? Is a firewall included? What steps should I take if there is activation required?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Windows does come with a basic Anti-Virus called Windows Defender. A firewall is part of the OS as well. Although basic it is there.

When your license expires you could renew, uninstall McAfee and install something else or just stick with the basic Windows protection.

Personally I use free products like Avast and Avira. These products also have paid versions that offer additional features.

For paid, I install Norton Security on most client computers and haven't seen any issues.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just make sure that whatever you do, completely uninstall McAfee or if your ISP provides it free, just get their version.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

But do I have to actively install defender or does it just kick in and take over?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Search for Windows Defender and it's a cinch after that.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

So I do have to install?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

With 8.1, once you uninstall the third party software, Defender should kick in. Have you considered upgrading to 10?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When ready, download the *McAfee Removal Tool* (MCPR) https://service.mcafee.com/webcente...hzRvr8tHWo2!-1277680285!-748292673?articleId= Run it and restart your computer. 
Do a search for *Windows Defender* right click it and Pin it to your Taskbar or Desktop. Go to the *Update* tab and update the latest definitions. Defender will now be updated and take over.


----------

